# Habanero ABT's...I must be insane!



## brianj517 (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay...So call me crazy....

In earlier posts, you have all heard me refer to my garden, and especially to my variety of peppers. This year, just for giggles, I planted two habanero plants for the first time to see how they would do. I figured I'd use them for salsa, pickling, or in homemade bbq sauce. No problem, right?

Well, here's what I did. First of all the plants flourished! habanero peppers aplenty, all coming into season right about now. So, in my infinite wisdom, I say to myself, "Self, what do you think about fixing up some mouth watering ABT's to go with those ribs we're smokin?" What the hell, I love hot stuff...so I decided to give it a whirl!!!

I used standard stuffing; a few with sausage & Cheese, a few with seafood & cheese. A dozen were made with jalapenos and six more with habaneros...

Two words....*HOLY S#!*...*  :shock:  What the hell was I thinking?!? I'm no tenderfoot, not by a long shot, but I mean to tell ya' those puppies were *HOT!* I had a good buddy over for the cook, and he's always boasting about how he can handle hot food too. So in the name of He-man pride, we had a tough guy contest and each ate three of the habs ...

If any of you guys hold stock in the Coors Brewing Company, you will be pleased to know that your portfolios have just received a major boost!!!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 1 hab plant and 4 jap plants but I think I'll pass on the hab ABT's :oops: . I like spicy foods but have found the jap ABT's to be quite satisfying.


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2005)

There is only one pepper that I am aware of that is hotter than a habanero and that is a scotch bonnet. The scotch bonnet can be grown anywhere the habanero can ; so, if you are willing and daring enough! I will not bore you with my own experience but to say that there was not enough bread anf butter, cold beer and ..........wellllll you get the message!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 9, 2005)

Howdy srmonty.

I believe the scotch bonnet & habanero are very close relatives. Unfortunately I am unable to find scotch bonnets at any of our local grocery stores. Do they have a smoky flavor? (aside from the HOT of course) I cooked some Jerk pork that called for scotch bonnets and had to substitue habaneros.


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, Bob-BQN!

I seriously doubt you will find scotch bonnets anywhere north of the border or in North America for that matter except in a farmer's market. You probably will have to grow your own. If anyone can discount that fact I would be very happy to be proven wrong. I have never been able to buy scotch bonnet peppers commercially anywhere! (Correction: never tried in Southern California) But the good new is that most of the catalog seed suppliers have them available. Best of luck and keep plenty of bread and butter handy because beer, water, soda and anything else just does not work!  BTW! They grow well in Northern Vermont if started indoors long before planting time!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Monty. We have a rough time growing things in our area, we got to import dirt and constantly water. My habanero plant is a good size but has only 4 peppers on it. We find it cheaper to purchase rather than grow, yet I keep trying.


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 10, 2005)

Iif you look at one of the original posts on this site, you'll see some Habanero ABT's on the Chile Grill (pics).  As you, they were grown in my Pepper garden and I figured............what the heck!  WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It took 30 minutes to feel my lips again, and I, as you say, am no tenderfoot when it comes to spice.

Needless to say, it was an experiment that won't be repeated!  Lesson learned!!!

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW you guys are insane   :shock:   :shock: 

Hab ABT's   :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2005)

I grew up with the saying "Learn from the mistakes of others-You won't live long enough to make them all your self".  That being said there are those times when you just gotta find out for yourself.  Oh well, what life without a little excitement thrown in every once in a while??!!  :shock:  :D


----------



## az_redneck (Dec 12, 2006)

From my knowledge of peppers, Scotch Bonnets and habanero's are the same pepper. Just named differently. They are about 100,000 SHU's (Schoville Heat Unit) and jalapeno's ride at about 5,000 SHU's. There is another pepper called the Red Savina that is about 550,000 SHU's that _was_ the hottest pepper in the world until 2 years ago when some guy invented one hotter called the Dorset Naga that stands at a whopping 900.000 SHU's. Both the Red Savina and the Dorset Naga are hybrids and are copywritten (or is it patented?) by their inventor. You can get seeds, but none of them can be grown commercially for sale to the public.


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 12, 2006)

900K SHU's?  What could one possibly use that for?  Insecticide perhaps?   :shock: 

Jeff


----------



## erik2173 (Dec 12, 2006)

Scotch Bonnet's and Haanero's aren't the same pepper, I thought the same way until we had a long arguement about this at work, the do rate about the same though.  The Red Savana is a type of habinero and the testing has been confirmed.  but I've read alot of reports about the other pepper that all the testing that was done cannot be confirmed and that the grower's are using it as a marketing scheme to sell the seeds.

Who knew there could be drama in the world of peppers.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 12, 2006)

My next door neighbor is a severe chilehead and has been tweaking these mini Scotch Bonnets for years, this summer he gave me a little jar for shâ€¢ts and giggles, so being a bit of a chilehead myself (I like srirachi sauce on my french fries, and keep a bottle of SmartAss and DumbAss in my cupboard), I tried one and found myself prostrate in front of a fiery glowing demi-god! Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a good thing iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m not diabetic, cause sugar is the only thing that saved my mouth that day! I canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t imagine a non-pepper person eating one of theseâ€¦probably would lose it! :shock:


----------



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet. Can I get some of the seeds?


----------



## az_redneck (Dec 12, 2006)

Those look like Tepin Chile's


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 12, 2006)

They sure do!

He called them mini scotch bonnetsâ€¦ya got me! And they are hot! :shock:


----------



## joed617 (Dec 12, 2006)

OUCHIE!!! I smoke the habinero's and dry them out. I grind them as I need them, add them to my sauces .. including pasta sauce ... a little goes a long way. They actually grow well in a large pot.

Joe


----------



## island boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 18, 2008)

WTF?????????


----------



## av8tor (Mar 18, 2008)

Whimpsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦try a Bhut Jolokia chili weighing in at 1,001,304 Scoville heat units.  

http://www.slashfood.com/2007/02/20/guinness-names-worlds-hottest-pepper/


----------



## placebo (Mar 18, 2008)

We grew Hab's for several years in our front yard and always got tons of peppers from each plant. One year we planted some in the back yard and barely got any, same amount of sunlight. I figure the difference was the cats used the area in the front yard where we grew the habs for their litter box. Kittypoop=good fertilizer! Back when I used to race cars one of my racing buddies Dad claimed he loved hot stuff and could eat ANY pepper. So the following weekend I picked some green habs off one of our flourishing plants and took it to the races for him to eat. The ol guy didn't hesitate and quickly chomped the entire pepper down seeds and all! After a few minutes of laughing I actually started to worry, he turned about six shades of red and had to sit down as beads of sweat started rolling off his face. I honestly thought the guy was gonna croak right then and there but he manged to pull through. I brought more the following week and got a good cursing when I offered him another!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 3, 2009)

I will preface this story by mentioning that I grew up in New Mexico - I like hot food... lol.

We have a local restraunt that makes these habanero cheese fritters. Imagine something roughly the size of a golfball, composed of breadcrumbs, chesse, seasoning, and about 1 chopped up habanero (per fritter!). If you eat an order of 5 of them - WITH the habanero dipping sauce! - they take your picture and put it on their wall of flame (or wall of supidity as I call it).

I ate 3 one night, and I will say for the first 30-60 seconds before your tastebuds are obliterated, they are one of the best tasting things I have ever eaten! Of course after that you really cant feel your lips, let alone taste anything, other than heat that is.

After dinner on the way home I stoped at the store bought a bottle of Malox (which did aboslutely nothing!). One unfortunate side effect after I had drank all of the liquids on the table, was that I had to get up in the middle of the night to relieve my bladder. Like I said - I like hot stuff - but I had never eaten anything sooo hot that it litteraly hurt to pee!

Leason learned! I still love to eat at that restraunt, but I will only eat 1 fritter.


----------



## smokenmirrors (Aug 3, 2009)

I grow habaneros in my garden here in NM. They are not to be messed with. When I read here that people were going to make ABTs out of them, I was stunned. Now you have read a first-hand recollection of what it is like. I use small amounts of habaneros in salsas, etc. I wouldn't think of popping a whole one in my mouth! Glad you recovered...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 3, 2009)

We had some at the last N Fla Gathering back in April.. I had 2 if i remember correctly... I thought they  rawked !!!


----------



## mgwerks (Aug 4, 2009)

Dutch is right - that's kinda like peeing on an electric fence.  Learn from your mistakes!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2009)

Bad Move Brian... LOL

I wouldn't try stuffing anything hotter than a Hot Hungarian Wax or maybe a NuMex if it were me and I love hot peppers.

For all you non _Chilieheads_ out there here is a link to the Scoville Heat Scale showing many peppers.
http://ushotstuff.com/Heat.Scale.htm

The Scotch Bonnet 150,000 ~ 325,000 is not as hot as the CarribbeanRed 120,000 ~ 400,000 or Chocolate Habanero 325,000 ~ 475,000 or Red Savina 350,000 ~ 575,000  which was the hottest pepper until the Naga Jolokia was discovered in India.  

The Scotch Bonnet  Orange Habanero 150,000 ~ 325,000   is The SAME HEAT as the Orange Habanero Orange Habanero 150,000 ~ 325,000.

Remember Climate, Soil and Weather all affect the heat of peppers so the same seed can vary depending on those conditions.

Here is a link about the Naga Jolokia, 
http://ushotstuff.com/worldshottestchile.htm


----------



## tntxajun (Aug 4, 2009)

Since moving to mid-Tn. locating several of my favorite peppers has been next to nil in my local area. When Habaneros are available they sell them
like green peppers, individually, .35-.50 cents each. Double ouch !!

I planted some this spring and they are doing well and almost ready to
pick. I make a Habanero/Pineapple cooking sauce that I add to bbq sauces, use it to glaze pork loin and chicken, dips, and to put on homemade cornbread. Ummmmmmm. I would miss it terribly if I did not have the ingredients to make that .
So to me, its just notbbq without my habanero fix.

It appears I might have some surplus if anyone else who has difficulty getting these might be up for some kind of exchange.

Jack~


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 4, 2009)

I bet the REAL Atomic Buffalo Turds came from the two of you the next morning!  YEOWCH!!

Dave


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 5, 2009)

I am going to be making a wet jerk rub for some chicken on Friday, so I am having the wife pick up some habaneros for that rub. 

I am going to reserve one of the peppers for a habanero ABT that I will do up with some regular jalapeno's. Figure a test run is in order before I do a whole batch. I will do these on Saturday with the overnight jerk rubbed chicken, and report back with pics.


----------



## chrome (Aug 5, 2009)

Hab buffalo turds aren't bad if you make sure to get all the seeds and ribs.
I'm waiting for my Bhut Jolakia peppers to ripen, then I'll try one of those... :)


----------



## masa (Oct 25, 2012)

For Scotch Bonnet peppers, try:

Dat Moi Market

14425 Crenshaw Blvd

Gardena, CA 90249

(310) 973-5181

open 8am to 6pm daily

call first to see if in stock


----------



## jdmarti1 (Dec 15, 2012)

I grow habs and love cooking with them.  Of course I eat Dave's Insanity Sauce on crackers too.  I won't eat one fresh - cuz well I have no purpose in seeing how hot it is. Call me a wimp.  I do eat a dipping sauce on a pizza called the incinerator in Tulsa at Joe Momma's that is ghost pepper based.  I love the sauce - I eat it on their chicken strips too.  The pizza has habs, ghost, and jalapeno's with the ghost pepper sauce on it - and is not for the faint of heart.


----------

